# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Drug court pee test

## REEB

I'm in Dwi court which is the same as drug court. We have random uRine test 3x a week. I'm on test cyp from my dr for low test. A shot every 2 weeks. I haven't failed any of the drops. My po is aware of the dr prescription. I was curious If they don't test for testosterone , would that mean they wouldn't test for other kinds? I have trenbilone and eq I would like to take but not sure if I can

----------


## Tron3219

> I'm in Dwi court which is the same as drug court. We have random uRine test 3x a week. I'm on test cyp from my dr for low test. A shot every 2 weeks. I haven't failed any of the drops. My po is aware of the dr prescription. I was curious I they don't test for testosterone, would that mean they wouldn't test for other kinds? I have trenbilone and eq I would like to take but not sure if I can


It's my knowledge that they only test for narcotics

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Test for any hormonal drug is very specific, and very expensive. Your garden variety drug test will be for recreational drugs...opiates, stimulants, depressants, etc. Too cost prohibitive to include performance enhancing drugs for a standard "pee test." If you have a scrip and do test positive for anything just flash the script and keep your trap shut about anything else you may be using.

----------


## GeoBuilder

As others have said they wont be testing for hormonal substances. Its the same basic tests for jobs and court.

----------


## njs

Yea your all set i deal with the same stuff everyday drugcourt testing only test for narcotics so unless they suspect you of doing steroids it wouldnt be tested. You have a scrip so your all set.

----------

